# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Heavy Metal for Human Beings

## TheFridge

<p><dl></p>
<p><dt><strong>September 2004:</strong></dt>
<dd>Ubuntu 4.10 Preview launched to rave reviews. By all accounts, it was a smashing desktop… But deep underneath lay the foundations of a server powerhouse, waiting to be unleashed.</dd></p>
<p><dt><strong>April 2005:</strong></dt>
<dd>Ubuntu 5.04 ships with an minimal server profile option on the installation CD. A growing number of server administrators are realising the unique combination of benefits provided by the Ubuntu commitment and community - 6 month release cycles, 18 month support cycles, timely and reliable security updates, a rock solid server platform and mountains of systems administration experience in the Ubuntu and Debian communities.</dd></p>
<p><dt><strong>October 2005:</strong></dt>
<dd>Ubuntu 5.10 ships with a dedicated server installation CD, containing the minimal default server profile, and a ready-to-go selection of the popular Open Source server applications supported by the Ubuntu team. Already popular for edge services such as web, mail, database and firewalls, Ubuntu picks up interest in the High Performance Computing community. IBM’s DB2 is certified on Ubuntu, signifying its entry into the enterprise database platform market.</dd></p>
<p><dt><strong>December 2005:</strong></dt>
<dd>The Ubuntu Server Team is established to pursue short term, high impact goals for the Ubuntu 6.04 release, such as server hardware testing and kernel quality assurance. Plans are laid for future developments in “Just Works” server setup and operation.</dd></p>
<p></dl></p>
<p>Join the Ubuntu Server Team today, and bring the spirit of Ubuntu to the server world!</p>
<ul>
<li><a href="http://releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/5.10/">Ubuntu 5.10 Server Downloads</a></li>
<li><a href="https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-server/">Team page</a></li>
<li><a href="https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-server/+specs">Specifications</a></li>
<li><a href="http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-server">Mailing list</a></li>
<li>#ubuntu-server on irc.freenode.net</li>
</ul>


*Link To Original Article*

----------


## Z3K3

I have been using Ubuntu-Server in a real-world server environment (web server) for 5 months now, I use ubuntu on all my workstations at home, and very soon my new Powerbook G4 1.67 (once the cdrom is detected).  

Having Ubuntu as my server distro is a dream, I know all the ins and outs.  The apt-get system makes my life so easy.  I added an automated script to email me when new packages are available... its great!

The slight downside.. I had quite a fight with the i2o (Zero Channel Raid) because i2o is in the midst of a full re-write.  A little hack.. a little tweak, and we're off!

Thanks Ubuntu-Server.

Z3K3

----------


## MetalMusicAddict

Metal? I love Heavy Metal!

Seriously though. I cant wait to build my new server off of Dapper.  :Smile:

----------


## veratyr

I was given false hopes that this thread was about music  :Sad:

----------

